# TV Lcd Daewoo sin sonido



## juantru1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Buenas a todos, tengo un televisor lcd modelo daewoo DLT-32C3FTB que no tiene sonido. Lo enciendo y se escucha un ruido en los altavoces, como si le llegara corriente. Otra cosa que he observado es que cuando le subo el volumen se escucha algún ruido y se apaga, protegiéndose. Le he testeado la salida de la fuente y en vez de 29 V le salen 27,6 V por lo que supongo que no es problema de la fuente. La salida del integrado (TDA8931T) es de 12,3 V. ¿puede ser que sea fallo de este? Bueno trae dos, uno para cada altavoz. ¿Por dónde meterle mano? Es que la placa main nueva cuesta unos 150€ y no esta la cosa para pagarlos. 
A ver si alguien avanzado en la reparación de TV me puede ayudar.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 28, 2013)

cambia el/los ic de salida , o probalos inyectándole  alguna señal externa,


----------



## juantru1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Buenas, gracias por la respuesta. He cambiado algunas resistencias y condensadores, ahora se escucha pero con un pequeño ruido(interferencia), por lo que me hace pensar que puede ser del filtrado. Si elevo el volumen se escucha algún ruido de corte y se apaga. He notado que uno de los dos IC de sonido que lleva, se calienta bastante, ¿Podría ser de éste? pero de ser así solo tendría problema en uno de los dos altavoces ¿no?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 30, 2013)

como dice el rey julien inyecta señal a cada integrado asi sabes cual falla, el ruido aparte de filtrado puede ser ic defectuoso
revisa el satdby

http://www.classiccmp.org/rtellason/chipdata/tda8931.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2013)

todo indica ic de salida quemado ,,,,,,
típico de esos ic se escucha como un crujido y sonido entrecortado y con poco volumen y muchas veces sonidos agudos ,
ya que esta reemplaza los filtros de la fuente que alimenta la etapa de audio,quizas un mal filtrado sea la causa de que aya quemado la salida de audio


----------

